# In Hawaii - filter help needed



## Vivid Color (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am hoping some of you can give me some advice. 

I'm in Hawaii and have been having fun with my B+W UV and CPL Kasemann filters and my Lee and Hitech 4x6 filters. 

Unfortunately, they all now have this film of salt and possibly fine sand on them. 

How do I clean them with scratching them? 

What I have with me: lots of micro fiber cloths, a brush, some Calumet wet and dry disposable wipes, and one lens pen. 

I'm about to get on a plane for Kauai and am hoping you can tell me what to do or what I need to buy. I have three more days on the island and would like to get theses filters cleaned while I'm still here. 

Thank you in advance!

Vivid


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 15, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am hoping some of you can give me some advice.
> 
> ...


warm fresh water for the salt... hopefully that will get rid of the sand too... you really don't want to rub them as it will scratch the coatings.


----------



## lintoni (Aug 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> warm fresh water for the salt... hopefully that will get rid of the sand too... you really don't want to rub them as it will scratch the coatings.


+1

Leave them to dry by placing against something solid at approx 60° angle, onto tissue or microfiber cloth and you should be good.


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you Don and Iintoni for your quick and very helpful replies. Your advice is greatly appreciated. 

Vivid


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 17, 2014)

Don and Iintoni, I thought you'd like to know that I followed your advice, and it worked like a charm. Thank you again so very much. 

Vivid


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 17, 2014)

Always nice to see a happy ending...


----------

